# HypeRate.io - Embed your Heart Rate with Apple Watch



## Woodryda (Feb 21, 2021)

Woodryda submitted a new resource:

HypeRate.io - Embed your Heart Rate with Apple Watch - HypeRate helps you to embed your live heart rate to OBS from Apple Watch in 2 minutes.



> HypeRate (Open Beta) helps you to embed your live heart rate to OBS directly from your Apple Watch. Super easy setup; no additional hardware, just install, copy your individual link and add it to OBS - you're all set up in 2 mins.
> 
> *How it works: *
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Woodryda (Mar 16, 2021)

We are proud to announce that HypeRate.io is now available on streamers favorite smart home devices from LaMetric :)
 Read our Medium article for more details  https://link.medium.com/4Qht64DjEeb


----------



## Woodryda (Aug 13, 2021)

We're happy to share with you that we have added a lot of integrations and are now available on the Google Playstore for WearOS devices! 

New Devices:
- Google Playstore: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.locxserv.hyperatewearos
- Mi Band 3: https://hyperateapp.medium.com/how-...s-a-heart-rate-monitor-to-twitch-d0bd18192701


New integrations NOW available:
- Lioranboard: Adjust the cost of channel points depending on your heart rate, create clips and many more:  https://streamup.tips/product/hyperate-for-lioranboard
- Touchportal: Trigger Events like turning off your lights, take polaroid like shots and post them to discord for example








						Introducing: HypeRate extension for Touchportal
					

Create triggers based on your live heart rate on Touchportal like there's no tomorrow!




					www.hyperate.io
				



- NanoTwitchLeafs: Change the colors of your NanoLeafs depending on your heart rate:
https://nanotwitchleafs.de

We hope you enjoy our latest editions :) 

If you have any questions or ideas join our discord: https://discord.com/invite/75jcqvuHAH


----------



## trancenebula (Sep 21, 2021)

i seriously want to try this. but i’m on ios 13 :( dang. i can’t update because i like to jailbreak. completely impossible to get working on ios 13?


----------



## KensonPlays (Sep 24, 2021)

Any idea on if you can make one for Samsung Galaxy watches? I have a Watch Active 2. I've never used iOS in my life.


----------

